# Baltimore Bottle Show...Where Will You Be?



## Staunton Dan (Mar 5, 2010)

I for one will be looking for other Forum members at the Baltimore Bottle Show this Sunday. I would love to know if you are setting up and which table you will be at. I will be floating around but will wear a name tag. Please say hi and introduce yourself if you see me. Please take the time now to let everyone know what your table number is or if you will be there walking around like me, let us know that too. See you there!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2010)

I will try to wear a name tag ... but my name is not Gunther Hess[]


----------



## waskey (Mar 5, 2010)

Look forward to meeting both of you,ill just be walking around looking at stuff and buying stuff.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 5, 2010)

LOLLLOL....Matt you should put Gunther Hess on your tag. Matt, You and I have met. I dont remeber if it was last year or the year before. But hope to say hello.

   I will wear my Black Nike baseball cap....I dont have a table this year, To much to do. But I really hope all of you stop me and say hello. I would appreciate meeting you all. I too will be wearing a name tag. I wont be hard to find......or avoid....LOL


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 5, 2010)

I willl be cruzin  the isle of bottles  looking for pinetrees..   will have my as always orange n black KTM Racing sweat shirt on.. as well as a name tag with my  Name And ABN name   Later    John


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't believe I have to []firgin work on Sunday... next year...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I can't believe I have to []firgin work on Sunday... next year...Â


  All work and no play makes Charlie....Nope, I don't think that there is anything dull about Charlie. Sorry you won't be there. Like you said, maybe next year.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 5, 2010)

It's interesting to note how far everyone is traveling to get to the show. I will be coming from central Virginia, about 3-1/2 hours drive. Helgramike is coming all the way from Arizona. Now that's got to be about the furthest distance that I know of. Anyone else traveling farther? How about in addition to letting us know where you will be while at the show, telling us where you are coming from. Even if you live in Baltimore, still tell us the distance you are traveling. This should be interesting.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 5, 2010)

I only have to travel 16.5 miles so I don't have anything to complain about.  I will be stamping hands at the table at 9.


----------



## div2roty (Mar 5, 2010)

I have half of space G13, stop bye and buy something.  Here is a pic of my ugly mug.


----------



## potstone (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm coming in from West Chester Pa. I think it's around 
 seventy miles. I wish there was a way to be able to meet
 the forum members who are attending the show. I was thinking
 of writing potstone on my forehead but then I figured 
 I would not be allowed to enter the show.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 6, 2010)

I will be at table G3 stop by and say hello.

 Chris


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be among the missing, but hope that all you far flung folks will take your cameras and take plenty of pictures so that the stay at home audience can get a good feel for these Baltimore Bottle Rites... Have a great show everyone!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, what's even worse than working on Sunday? Having the job suddenly postponed on me because the customers want to get out and enjoy the nice weather and don't want me there when they're not home.. and because of this I don't even have any money to go down there.. so have a great time, all ! I will be sitting here on my thumb waiting for the post-show posts to stream in.. and making voodoo dolls...


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2010)

That sucks Charlie, I was counting on you to bring me home the Motherlode from Balto.......:O)


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 6, 2010)

Early report from show.......I just got home from the show....How far am I ? about a mile from the college where it is taking place. Not all the dealers are set up. I say about three quaters. But there is some incredeble stuff. Of course the colored cone inks have went thru the roof. imagine that. 

    There was some Baltimore squat sodas for sale....something that in years past was rare to find. I think there is something for everyone. There was a guy with I think two tables full of Black Glass. One guy had a Wheelers Berlin Bitters, Had a huge crack in it....still wanted $3500.

   Staunton Dan, The beer you just dug, a guy had one just like it. He sold it for I think $450. The biggest beer collector in Baltimore said he had never seen one and this year two are popping up.

   As usaual, There are some unbelievable bottles. I am going to take pictures.....will post them probably monday. 

   We have dealers from around the world, One guy from England....another from Germany. Dealer from Texas, Florida,California. We also have a waiting list of over thirty....About six people are going to load up thier vehicles in hopes of someone not showing up. Hopeing to snipe a table. I feel bad for the folks who can not attend. I think with the economy as it is, there are tons of deals to be had. Its shapeing up to be a great show. Hope to see you all!


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 7, 2010)

After a week debating whether to go or not i made my decision....going lol.I know a few of the members here and hopefully ill meet some new ones.I will have a nametag with my screenname here and my real name.If any of you see me come say hi as i will do the same.Everyone stay safe driving there and have fun.


----------



## epackage (Mar 7, 2010)

I would love to see anyone grab any cheaply priced Paterson NJ bottles, I am good for the money and I can use Charlie CYBERDIGGER and John OLDIHTRACTOR as references.......Jim.......epackage@msn.com...you can call me from the show too 862-686-3840 if you find something I might want


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jim i wish i had your number before i left this morning i saw 3 bottles from paterson and didnt know if you needed them or wanted to pay the price asked. I jotted the names in my little memo book.The most expensive one was a amber quart hutch william j. morrison price was 55.00.Second one was a ice blue boylan & starr hutch price was 42.00.Third was  a clear hugo welle hutch it was 22.00.The guy who had the last one said it was a common so i didnt think you would have wanted it.


----------



## epackage (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Croz, I sent you an e-mail, did you happen to get any of the dealers names or numbers?
     Thanx either way,
                                Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't feel bad, Charlie.  We missed it again too.  I would have really liked to have met some of my good friends, but one of them wouldn't have been there anyway [][]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  baltodigger
> 
> 
> Staunton Dan, The beer you just dug, a guy had one just like it. He sold it for I think $450. The biggest beer collector in Baltimore said he had never seen one and this year two are popping up.


 What an amazing coincedence. It was a thrill finding a bottle where there were only 3 known to exist. I am glad that mine found a good home. Thanks again Chris. That's 2 Ex Rare Baltimore beers that I have dug and sold in the past few months. Staunton, VA has sudenly become the Baltimore of the South.


----------



## redbeardrelics (Mar 9, 2010)

Another great Baltimore Antique Bottle Club Inc. Show and Sale ! 
 Dan, thank you very much for the WHG B&M amber beer, I love it. It was a pleasure meeting you in person, and I can't wait to see what else you are able to find in your dump, from old Baltimore.
 It was a very successful show for me on both ends. For the 6th year in a row I sold bottles to over 100 different buyers, and we did not have one bottle left on our table to sell at days end!
  I was able to buy two nice Baltimore beers that I did not have for my collection, and made a trade for two Baltimore pontiled sodas that I did not have, so along with the beautiful weather, it was an exceptional weekend. I hope that everyone enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Mar 9, 2010)

I was at the Balto show and I thought it was great. It had everything there. I had the chance to meet a couple members of this forum as well. I met Dave (THE BADGER) and Rick, as well as Gunther and Staunton Dan. They are all very nice people and  I enjoyed talking with them. I wish I had some more time to go through and meet with others, but between looking and talking at a show that size it was difficult. This year was my first time down there, and I will plan on attending this show yearly, and I will also plan on spending more time there to meet others.
 CBM


----------

